# Airbrush people here?



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well its time for my annual check in:

Every year I order a foam latex prosthetic from Scream Team (ordered a second one this year from a new source call mostly dead). Either way, my costume this year requires me to paint my body from the beltline up (plus a bald cap).

I have purchased grease paints and airbrush paints. Not sure which direction I will go, but obviously grease paints will take days for that much coverage.

I have two questions....

1. Even with a "sealer" applied over the water based airbrush paints, can I then do accents and detailing with grease paints? Any issues with mixing these two make up types?

2. Unfortunately I do not know ANYONE who can come paint me.....with an airbrush setup. But all I am in need of is a basic full coverage of a simple gray paint and maybe some "whisping" of a second color...say black. I will then apply my own makeup from that point forward.

I inquired with an airbrush artist for hire and he wanted $500 for four hours... I am like...no way. So I have found a really cool deal for an airbrush setup, including hoses, compressor..etc. And its a virtually new set of equipment. For only $220. Even though I may never use it again, I am thinking of buying it and trying to paint myself. Obviously I will need help with the back side of myself.....so I was wondering for simple, non-detail coverage, how hard would it be for a total rookie like my sister to take the airbrush and simply cover me in gray paint?

Any words from the wise on things like common first time mistakes? Things to avoid.....cardinal rules?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Arcuhtek, I'm guessing that no one has replied to this because the answer isn't clear cut but I'll try to help.

As to using grease paint over airbrush paint, I honestly don't know because I've never tried it. But I don't think it would be an issue so long and you gently dab the gp on and don't wipe it on.

For your gray base, you want to use opaque paint, not transparent. Opaque will cover better, quicker and cover your skin tone better.

As to the airbrush, hobby shops sell little bottom feeding airbrush kits that run off of canned air. I don't recall exactly but I think they run about $30 or so. If you're only going to use it this one time, I'd say that this is the way to go. Google "Badger Model 250 Airbrush" and you'll find them.

When it comes to using a regular airbrush, there is a technique that takes a little practice so have your sister play with it on scrap paper for a bit until she gets comfortable with shooting an even layer.

When using an airbrush the air should always be on. Here are the basic steps:

1) start moving the brush slowly then
2) Depress the trigger to start the airflow then
3) pull back on it to begin the paint flow
4) When ready to stop painting, push the trigger forward to stop the paint flow then
5) release the trigger to end the airflow.
6) stop moving the brush

By doing this you get an even flow of paint on the surface and it also helps prevent the tip from clogging because shutting the air off last forces the last particles of paint out of the tip (prevents clogging).

Airbrushing should be done in thin coats so don't expect total coverage in one coat. It will take several dependent on the type of paint used, the color of paint and color of the surface... things like that. She should keep the brush almost a foot from your skin to get a wide, even spray while working it slowly back and forth. Have her practice on scrap until she gets comfortable with the results.

Hope that helps


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

arcuhtek said:


> I have purchased grease paints and airbrush paints.


What type of paint did you get?

Did you get airbrush paint for Bodyart painting or regular airbrush paints?
Im assuming ur painting on skin correct? 
Just asking because I wouldnt want to see you paint your body with paint(regular types) that is not designed for body and unhealty for ur skin/body.

Be sure to post pics once your costume is done.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is true but I assumed that he purchased the easy to find airbrush paints like Comart or Createx. They're both water solvable latex paints and should be fine for skin. However airbrush paint made specifically for the body should lay and last better.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Absolutely, the paint designed for airbrush tattoos is the best option, but Creatix shouldn't be a problem on skin. Cassie is dead on with going with the cheaper Badger airbrush if this is all you are going to use it for and, with a little practice, your sister shouldn't have too much trouble laying an even layer.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

If all you are looking for is an even coat of color, don't spend the cash on an airbrush that you'll only use once.

Use a sponge and dab the paint/make-up on. No experience required, it's far cheaper, and it goes pretty fast.

Yes, you can use grease paint over water based make-up.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

We had or party last night and for the first time we went with airbrush makeup- what a BIG differnce! Looks great adn is sooo much more comfrtable to wear compared to grease paints. It washed off with soap and water. I used an eyeliner pencil for my small details adn it worked well. I am not a pro at makeup but everyone commented on the look.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

heresa pic..


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> If all you are looking for is an even coat of color, don't spend the cash on an airbrush that you'll only use once.
> 
> Use a sponge and dab the paint/make-up on. No experience required, it's far cheaper, and it goes pretty fast.
> 
> Yes, you can use grease paint over water based make-up.


If you go with only grease paint then you'll need a lot of powder to set the grease paint everywhere. And you'll have to touch up (especially any cavity/skin folds) often. And applying it evenly is a task when working with a large area like your talking about.

But it is an option and would be a bit cheaper.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I have not logged on....

Thanks everyone for the comments. Here are my responses:

1. Yes I have chosen body paint, by Mehrons. So there should be no issues with health concerns.

2. The good news is that I found an airbrush artist by advertising on craigslist and we have now spoken several times and he has agreed to come to my house and work for $50/hour. At that rate, I may have him really detail me all out. So no need for an airbrush purchase. Heck I may just commission him every halloween.

3. Thank you for the comments and lengthy input.....very nice of each of you to help me in such a way. 

4. My costume is the Dark Prince from Scream Team. You can see their images on their website. I ordered a separate mask from Mostly Dead, because I think its slightly more scary and I may mix and match the two.

5. SOmethign to note: I ordered many accessories from the Tudor Shoppe online and just got them....they are surprisingly good for such low prices. Low prices means I spent $100 on them..but they are awesome quality and can be used over and over versus spending $50 on something that wont last. I got a string up vest, arm shields, fake daggar (actually its pretty darn real...just not sharpened), boots and pants. The idea is that I will look like a creature from one of the Lord of The Rings movies....but no particular one. Just some Prince, cast and cursed to the underworld.

I also have killer claws, minion style teeth, colored contacts (red and white) and grease paint, colored lipstick and etc....so I am good to go. The Killer Claws seem a bit cheap looking so I may just paint my nails black. Not to mention that they might get in the way during my nightly duties of trying to keep fog machines going..etc.

Now just to figure out how to get this bald cap on all by myself.....grrrr.

I will post pics on 11/1.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

arcuhtek said:


> I also have killer claws, minion style teeth, colored contacts (red and white) and grease paint, colored lipstick and etc....so I am good to go. The Killer Claws seem a bit cheap looking so I may just paint my nails black. Not to mention that they might get in the way during my nightly duties of trying to keep fog machines going..etc.
> 
> Now just to figure out how to get this bald cap on all by myself.....grrrr.
> 
> I will post pics on 11/1.


If the claws are those really long, black fake nails you apply with nail glue---DON'T USE THEM! I have acrylic nails on a regular basis, but found those black ones impossible to stand for the hour I had them on. I ended up just ripping them off because they got in the way. They're also really uncomfortable.

If you want "claws" go to a nail salon and get a pro to do them for you.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I ended up no using the killer claws....they looked pretty bad/cheap to me.

Here are the results of my costume and the airbrush effort made by the guy I commissioned to come to my house and paint me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good from the pics. How did the paint wear for ya through the night?


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Arcutek!!
I am so sorry I wasn't here to answer your questions. Family issues have kept me away. 
I know we haven't met before, but I am a Professional Face and Body Artist. At the beginning I was getting worried with what I was reading about mixing grease paint and Airbrush Paint and use Creatiex on skin. Both a huge No no. So glad to see you opted to buy the much safer Mehron airbrush paint. Love that paint when creating my full body Art Work with my Iwata Airbrush. And of course I was thrilled to see you did decide to hire a professional with professional product! Your pictures look really good.


----------

